# Bath Bombs how long to they keep



## donna75126 (Oct 4, 2011)

How long do bath bombs and shower steamers last?  If I made some now would they still be ok for Christmas Gifts?  How do you store them

Thanks,

Donna


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2011)

They'll be fine as long as you store them away from moisture. I've never really stored mine. I leave them in a cardboard box and then put them in organza bags when I give them away. I don't keep them around very long.

Perhaps a plastic box might be better than cardboard. Hopefully, someone with more experience will answer this question.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna (I get caught when I see your name-it's the same as mine lol)anyways i'm glad you asked this question, I kept forgetting to post the same thing.
 I have seen them in the shops shrink wrapped, does anyone have experience with doing it this way?


----------



## donna75126 (Oct 4, 2011)

same name? Thats cool.. would you happen to be in Texas also


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that you mentioned it, I have seen them wrapped in either shrink wrap or cellophane, too.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 4, 2011)

donna75126 said:
			
		

> same name? Thats cool.. would you happen to be in Texas also



I wish lol, no i'm here in sunny Queensland, Australia, only...it's not so sunny today :roll: 

And it's official, bath bombs hate me! :shock: lol they just don't work out right.

Hazel, i'm thinking, when I have a bomb that doesn't explode in the mould or out when drying then i'll give the shrink wrap a go, until then I better stop looking at all the fab pics of peoples boms haha :roll:


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it really humid where you live?

I must be very lucky because I've never had any really bad problems with bath bombs (knock on wood). When I first started making them, I used distilled water to spritz them and occasionally had a little fizzing. I tried witch hazel and it was better. Then I read several comments about using rubbing alcohol and I've found this works much better for me. I also add clay to the bombs. I don't know if it helps or not but I'm happy with the results.

eta: BTW, I'm not an expert fizzie maker.  :wink:  I just make them for gifts so I've never had to keep them for an extended period of time.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 5, 2011)

Hazel, yes, i'm guessing its the humidity although it feels quite dry. I've tried using filtered water to spritz as well as rubbing alcohol but they insist on morphing into what looks to be...actually, i'm not sure it would have its own description. DH just came home and was quite entertained by me fighting to get the things done, actually, his words went something like this "Ahhh, I see it has begun...again" by this time I was ready to take a sledgehammer to the things, he made a quick b line outof the room with a chuckle lol


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Oct 5, 2011)

When I first experimented with bath bombs, no matter what I did, I couldn't get them to not activate. I finally used an oil instead of a fluid (witch hazel or water) and I have not had an issue since. They last a long time, provided that you store them properly. Keep them sealed in something air-tight (I use zippy bags) and keep them away from other scents. I had one pack floating around my house and when I finally went to use it, it smelled exactly like pizza. Made me hungry and churned my tummy at the same time, lol. My bombs that are for retail are all stored in the zippy bags in containers with other bombs of the same scent. Some have been down there for a year without any issue or scent loss.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning about using oil. I've been thinking of trying an oil in bath bombs but just haven't gotten around to it. I might have to play this weekend and see how it works out. 

donna75126 - 

Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Padamae (Oct 5, 2011)

I have also haf a hard time making bath bombs and I live in Amarillo tx. It is pretty dry here I have tried oil those were nice but took a while to get dry and hard. I have tried several recipies. Some puff and puff. I will her the hang of it one day I found one recipe the other day I am wanting to try with powdered sugar and borax. They claim it is a softener. I have been meaning to research borax some more before i try the new recipe.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 5, 2011)

I only use baking soda, citric acid and clay. It works for me but I also don't make them when it's really humid.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Oct 6, 2011)

I make bath bombs without water too.  I use butters (shea and Cocoa butter) and emulsifying wax - this makes the bombs really hard.  I also add a small amount of a light oil to help them stick together.

you have to work pretty fast, but can pop the mix in the microwave to melt the butters down again if they start to set.

I have read that if you coat your citric acid with some oil before you combine it with your baking soda, it decreases the chance of them reacting.  I have only ever made them this way, so can't say for sure if it works, but it has been raining here all week and I made some yesterday without any problems, so they dont seem to be effected by humidity.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 6, 2011)

BMS, I just realised you're from Christchurch, me too, well not now but a long time ago now i'm an Aussie, kind of lol

I'm going to see if I can convince DH to pick me up some MORE citric acid after work tomorrow hehe i'm preparing for round...um...o.k., i've lost count   but after my amount of bomb morphing i'm think I should get into the explosives industry


----------

